# The Buntline Special



## the-golem (Mar 23, 2011)

So, I went searching for Mike Resnick books online just a few minutes ago, and came across this enticing looking book:








If you ask me, Steampunk + Wild West = Fantasmic! If you weren't already invested in developing Zeitgeist, I'd recommend this as a choice, by the cover alone. ;D


----------



## Morrus (Mar 23, 2011)

Broken image.  But here's another copy:


----------



## Marius Delphus (Mar 23, 2011)

<singsong> I know where they got the fo-onts... </singsong>


----------



## Umbran (Mar 23, 2011)

It is an interesting book.  Resnick seems to have chosen to allow himself to be somewhat constrained by history, and that does get a bit in the way of his storytelling.  But it sure gave me fodder for my Deadlands game - it is a fine source for inspiration.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Mar 27, 2011)

Marius Delphus said:


> <singsong> I know where they got the fo-onts... </singsong>



Oh?

The Auld Grump - fontaholic.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Mar 27, 2011)

One of the sources I consulted for the Zeitgeist layout. Ah, to have money to burn here:
Letterhead Fonts / Typefaces For The Professional Artist


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Mar 27, 2011)

Mmmmm. 

Yeah, there are _so_ many fonts that I would buy, if only I had the money to burn. (Bad sign when you are looking at '5 for $199' and feeling tempted.)

Manfred Klein would get a big chunk of my money too.  (His site used to have an English mirror - he is the man who created the blackletter Schoensperger font, oh, so atmospheric, oh, so very hard to read. Fraktur, also by Klein, is a similar but free font. He does both free and pay fonts, and got his start in the days of hot lead typing.  )

The Auld Grump, who used to work with a Linotype machine....

*EDIT* Gah! When looking at the fonts I suddenly realized that I knew what a nailhead font was... when the heck did I learn that?


----------

